# Egypt Air flight diverted to Shannon Airport



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A flight en route from New York to Cairo was diverted to Shannon Airport after it declared an emergency shortly after 4am.
The pilot of Egypt Air flight 986 reported that one of the Boeing 777's engines had failed.

Egypt Air flight diverted to Shannon Airport - RT News

lane:


----------

